
Paper Programming - throwaway7645
http://www.sacrideo.us/paper-is-dead-long-live-paper-programming/
======
throwaway7645
Also from the author:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13565743](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13565743)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13797797](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13797797)

[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=gcUWTa16Jc0](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=gcUWTa16Jc0)

